# Anyone know of hardware that will pull out and lift up to the level of the top shelf



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

The LOML wants a printer / scanner table with the printer on the top shelf. She wants the lower shelf holding the scanner to pull out and lift up to the level of the top shelf. Anyone know of hardware that will do that? Thanks for the help. Bob


----------



## Big_Eddy (Jul 5, 2010)

I bet you could use the hardware for the coffee tables that lift out and up. I have seen them on craigslist for free. I'll keep an eye out and if I see another one , I will make sure you are the first one who knows.


----------



## studie (Oct 14, 2009)

Bob, checkout www.richelieu.com. They have cabinet hardware and much more too. Plus they are right down the road from you 253 218 0360 west valley hwy just north of 15th st on the east side. Just got some 2p 10 super glue there last week and typing with one hand now as my right fingers are still stuck to my phone.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Thanks for the response guys, Too bad about the fingers Scot ;-)) Hope they unstick by Christmas. Hate for you to have to wait a year to open your toys !!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I googled the coffee table. Looks like they just lift. ;-(( I looked at the website and didn't see anything. I'll stop and talk to them. We used to have a desk that had a typewriter spot that did what the Lil'woman wants the combo table to do, so I can't tell her it can't be done ;-)) Our son has it at his house now. I may have to copy it and built it myself ;-((


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

Like this?
http://www.kitchensource.com/cau/ha-5.8.htm


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Thanks Greg!! ) Exactly like that.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Now that I know what they are called, Rockler even has one for $99 ;-))

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=10751&filter=appliance%20lift

Edit: Forgot to say kitchen source is limited to 26# and Rockler's is good for 60# for 1/3 less Long Yankee Green!


----------



## Crushgroovin (May 24, 2010)

rev a shelf makes them. They gave a shop down in Sumner if you are trying to get a good deal. May be worth a call to find out.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

or this?
http://www.leevalley.com/en/hardware/page.aspx?p=40573&cat=3,43586,43594


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Bob, I've actually got a unit like Greg showed sitting up in the loft leftover from my son's redone kitchen. I would give it to you if it weren't for the freight. They do work well and they can support quite a lot of weight. Much more than computer equipment.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

well i got here to late , looks like you found what you were looking for…hope you got what you were needing…grizz


----------

